

OS X Yosemite Design Fail – Eye Candy vs. Usability - feedjoelpie
http://revelry.co/2014/10/28/os-x-yosemite-design-usability-vs-visual/

======
Someone1234
It is a bad design. You can somewhat work around it by replacing the icon with
nothing by doing this:

[https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/131834/how-to-
hide...](https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/131834/how-to-hide-audio-
volume-pop-over)

